# The Official Lifter Log



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Short and Sweet Intro

Yes, short and sweet just so this isn't a never ending post. I can get into more background later.

I normally don't do logs on forums although I have done a few when I was logging blood protocols (testing total testosterone).

I have gotten some good information from viewing the logs of others here and although my log may not be of interest to anyone or give anyone pointers, I thought I would at least put it out there cuz who knows 🤷‍♂️

I am in my 40s, 5'10.5 and clocked in today at 257 (my doc office recently said my height was an inch taller tho so again, who the fuck knows 🤷‍♂️).  I am down 8 pounds now over the last 2.5 weeks. Currently my routine has been more about losing weight and maintaining strength. By the end of January, clearance permitting (med tests, etc), I will begin with the goal of adding strength.  I am at my best when I clock in at 240 to 245.

My diet is up and down. I have always been able to drop weight to a desired level any time I have tried. To me it usually comes down to calories in/calories out. I am religious about my workout routines. I can't stand missing workouts. I have a food service for meals and when I stick to their plan, it is super easy for me to drop weight.

That is my short intro.  In my next post, I will display my most recent workouts.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Recent Workouts

1) Most recent

Started with stretching and agility exercises (similar to exercises done in FB warmups and some with bands for extra resistance). Session takes 15 min and this one ended with 5 planks, 40 seconds each.

Core was ab isolator crunches 3x21, knee lifts and straight leg raises on dip station 3x7 each, sitting weighted adductors and abductors 3x7 each and weighted crunches, 3x14.

Lifting (generally sets of 3 with weight increase after each set): Free weight bench 3x7, Free weight incline bench 3x7, Dumbbell curls 3x7, Weighted Side Curls 3X7, Hammer Strength Push Down Triceps 3x7, Hammer Strength Underhand Pull Down Lats 3x7

2) Middle

This was a cardio day
Started with stretching and agility exercises (similar to exercises done in FB warmups and some with bands for extra resistance). Session takes 15 min and this one ended with planks.

12 minutes each on Rotating Stairs, Jacobs Ladder and Elliptical. Ramped and repeating intensity levels on all 3. The Elliptical Machine has an incline as well and I synced that with the ramped intensity.

Now the intensity on these is enough to have my shirt soaked in sweat by the end of the WO. Two of the machines have a heart rate monitor. If my heart rate goes over 155, I take a 1 min break.  Break time is not considered in my total time so the 12 minutes on each machine is only when I am moving.

3) Earlier

Started with stretching and agility exercises (similar to exercises done in FB warmups and some with bands for extra resistance). Session takes 15 min and this one ended with 7 planks, 45 sec each.

Core was ab isolator crunches 3x21, knee lifts and straight leg raises on dip station 3x7 each, sitting weighted adductors and abductors 3x7 each.

Lifting: HS iso lateral incline press 3x7, HS iso lateral wide chest press 3x7, HS iso lateral row (overhand) 3X7, HS iso lateral DB row (underhand) 3X7, dumbbell shoulder raises up and side standing 3x7 each, cable machine shoulders underhand grip and overhand grip crossing extensions (X) from high position 3x7 each.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 24, 2022)

Time limited Christmas Eve Cardio Workout

Didn't have a shit ton of time today so made it another fucking cardio day.  Started with my agility and stretching routine described previously (approx 15 min).
30 min cardio on the rotating stairs and elliptical (15 min each).

Also, I am currently on 100 mg cyp per week. This will hopefully increase (again clearance permitting) some time in January and I will shift into my strength goals mode.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)

Boring update.

More cardio than lifting yesterday hoping to do a bit more lifting today and make it equal to my cardio. Gonna be similar to this until at least mid January then I can hopefully gear it up with the lifting.

Yesterday also included my agility/stretching routine. If I have the time and open space, I generally include this in all workouts. The core exercises described previously are cycled and included in every workout as well. Rare if I don't do any core. I also have some floor core exercises that I do that can last from 10 to 15 min.

Yesterday I was a few pounds up. Today I am at 259. Not horrible considering my lack of self control with the diet on Christmas Eve and Christmas. Its ok every now and then even when I am on a plan to drop weight like now.

Christmas is gone though and no more sliding for me at least until I am under 250.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)

Another one down.  What is going on? Its almost like I workout a lot or something. 

A little extra background on me first. I got into lifting when I was 13 and never left. In a lot of ways throughout the rest of my teens and a lot of my life it defined me. I started PEDs in my 20s and have been on and off. More recently I got into TRT and then TRT+, right now Im pretty much on TRT -.

Moving on

Today's WO

I put some extra time into core. My agility/stretching session was followed by an extra 15 min of core work (mat). I included regular planks and side planks then both with extra movement of the legs (regular) and arms (side).  Numerous other floor ab work that I have memorized through a few years of core classes.

Lifting was mostly 3X7 or 4X7: Lots of Lats, Traps,  some shoulders and a bit of bis and tris. Got some neck exercises in. I also got in 4 Farmers Walk sets.

Cardio was 15 min of rotating stairs.
Thanks for viewing.


----------



## PZT (Dec 28, 2022)

This TRT negative sounds like bullshit


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> This TRT negative sounds like bullshit


Yeah, unfortunately I have to until I get some more tests in January. When I get clear I am def ready.


----------



## PZT (Dec 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I have to until I get some more tests in January. When I get clear I am def ready.


Positive means tren right, right?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> Positive means tren right, right?


We will have to see about that. I always say Im done with it and then I come back.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)

12/29

Xtra pounds are gone. 257 this morning.

Started with agility/stretching routine (20 min)- ended routine with 4X reg planks 45 sec and 3X, 45 sec each side for side planks.
Ended workout with 20 min bike, varied intensity as usual. Spent an extra 10 min on core exercises in between leg lifts.

4X5 (machine unless noted)
Standing iso quad, Standing forward iso hip, Standing iso hammy, Standing backward hip,
Leg Press (seated upright), Leg Press and Calves (free weights, back facing ground), Sitting dual quad, Sitting dual hammy, Sitting dual calf raises (free weights), Standing HS tibia (free weights)

Thanks for stopping by. Have a wonderful evening


----------



## RiR0 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Dec 30, 2022)

I’m pretty skilled and know a damn lot


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Years all!
255 to start today. It doesn't come off super fast but the weight always comes off when I want it to (perhaps a bit slower as I get older).

The usual agility/stretch startup routine (15 min). 10 additional min for core exercise.

Sets were mostly 3x10, some 3x12

Free weight incline bench, HS incline bench, cable underhand triceps, cable facepulls, HS grip overhand, HS lat underhand, cable concentration curls, air machine lat/traps overhand. 

Cardio 12 min rotating stairs.

Have a good one tonight!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Years.

I had to cut my gym session short unexpectedly so not exactly an earth shattering update here.

I was able to get in 25 min cardio rotating stairs.

That's all for today.  Have a good one.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 7, 2023)

Everything going pretty much as planned. Started at 260 and just wanted to get to 250 at least by end of next week and today I'm in at 251. Gonna see if I can get it down to 245 within a few weeks.

Got some health tests coming up near end of month and hopefully hopping on more of a strength oriented program.

Leg day today and cardio for 20 min


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 8, 2023)

Well, fuck me running. I tested positive for COVID and just started paxlovid.
Not working out today. Probably going to have to take a a few days off from workouts.
Next week workwise is fucking blitzed too. No choice but to put my head down and grind through.

Hopefully got this shit kicked in a few days and back on my routine.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> Well, fuck me running. I tested positive for COVID and just started paxlovid.
> Not working out today. Probably going to have to take a a few days off from workouts.
> Next week workwise is fucking blitzed too. No choice but to put my head down and grind through.
> 
> Hopefully got this shit kicked in a few days and back on my routine.


Well, get better then man. You will heal up and come back stronger no big deal, we are not invincible and sometimes get shot, but it ain't over.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Well, get better then man. You will heal up and come back stronger no big deal, we are not invincible and sometimes get shot, but it ain't over.


The timing is complete horse shit. Had it been a week ago I wouldn't have fucking cared.
Thing is, I rarely get sick. I think I had this after Thanksgiving but didn't test. This time I'm trying to get ahead of it so I don't get the symptoms as bad.

Thanks for the response bro.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> This time I'm trying to get ahead of it so I don't get the symptoms as bad.


This is probably the best approach. Relax and don't stress yourself too much, temporary slip offs are sometimes even for the better as you come back more motivated and fully rested.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> This is probably the best approach. Relax and don't stress yourself too much, temporary slip offs are sometimes even for the better as you come back more motivated and fully rested.


Certainly makes you appreciate much more the feeling of 'normal.'


----------



## Gadawg (Monday at 12:56 AM)

Covid blows. But new strains seem pretty weak. Youll be right as the milk in no time!


----------



## lifter6973 (Monday at 12:59 AM)

Gadawg said:


> Covid blows. But new strains seem pretty weak. Youll be right as the milk in no time!


Thanks and I hope so.


----------

